# Your favorite recipes?



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought it would be cool if those of you who raise your own meat share your recipes. If everything goes well with next years sales, I will be getting a boer doe and raising my own wethers for meat. I would love to hear your favorite recipes, or any that are good


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

SLOW ROAST GOAT LEG

For the seasoning paste:
1 bushy sprig of fresh rosemary (you can substitute 1 tablespoon dried rosemary, but fresh really is preferable)
1 lemon (organic if possible)
50 gm filets of anchovies packed in olive oil, drained (if you don’t have anchovies, then use a combination of green and/or black olives!)
4 cloves garlic, peeled
2 teaspoons whole mustard seeds
fresh ground black pepper to taste, or several good turns of the mill
2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
3 teaspoons olive oil

For the meat:
2.2 kg (5 pounds) bone-in Goat Leg
8 small ripe tomatoes, about 650g (1 1/3 pounds)
8 small onions, quartered
4 cloves garlic,
Serves 6 to 8.
Pluck the needles of rosemary and discard the tough central stem (you can leave it to dry and
use it as a skewer on a later occasion). Peel the zest of the lemon using a zester or a simple 
vegetable peeler (save the naked lemon for another use). Using a mortar and pestle, combine 
the rosemary, lemon zest, anchovies, peeled garlic, mustard seeds, pepper, vinegar, and oil. 
Grind until the mixture turns into a coarse paste.
Place the leg of goat in a baking dish large enough to accommodate it, and rub in the
seasoning paste, taking care to spread it well, and on all sides. (Clean your hands meticulously 
before and after the rubbing.) Cover with plastic wrap and place in the fridge for at least 1 hour,
preferably 3 or 4.
Remove the meat from the refrigerator 30 minutes before cooking to bring it back to room 
temperature. Preheat the oven to 220°C (430°F). Remove the plastic wrap from the baking dish. 
Add the unpeeled garlic cloves and the tomatoes, cored and halved, slipping them under and 
around the meat, wherever you can and place the quartered onions all around the goat leg and 
drizzle with olive oil.
Place the dish in the oven to cook for 30 minutes. Lower the heat to 130°C (270°F) and cook for 
another 2 1/2 hours, basting and flipping the meat every 30 minutes or so. Cover with a sheet of 
foil if it seems to brown too quickly.
Let rest on the counter under a sheet of foil for 5 minutes. Carve the meat table-side and serve. 
(The leftovers are even better the next day.)
Goes well with greek style roasted new potatoes or brown basmatti rice.


If I remember, I didn't rub the paste all that well...left it overnight to marinate. I didn't turn and baste every 30 minutes either. I did have to leave it cook for longer than it says cause the meat was a little tough. Slow cook it for a full day and it is super tender and was really good.

I also just cook it like a pot roast...carrots, onion and potatoes in a slow oven (270 to 300) for several hours. Use goat burger in most recipes calling for ground meat....made chili one time without telling my daughter what meat was in it and was told that it was "the best chili you EVER made Mom!" LOL Ribs, I cook with sauerkraut in the oven....layer ribs and kraut and let "marinate" in the oven for an hour or so and then turn on to 300 and bake for a couple hours.


----------

